# How can I find stock performance summary?



## ta2693 (3 October 2007)

Is anyone here know which software or website can help me scan the share which up >5% or down > 5% in real time ?  I can use it to scan not only at the end of day, but also during the trading hours?
Thank you


----------



## ta2693 (4 October 2007)

incredible charts http://www.incrediblecharts.com has the function I need. But it is not real time. It is hourly updated.  If there is any software can update every 5 minutes, It will suit my needs better.


----------



## ta2693 (4 October 2007)

IB trader workstation also has stock scanning funtion, but it is not available on ASX right now. I hope the function will be fixed up next week as Steve promised.


----------



## yonnie (5 October 2007)

ta,

netquote can help you there.


----------

